# Cop Pays for Theft!



## imp (Jul 10, 2015)

This has GOT to tug at your heartstrings! A cop who truly cares and understands! Whole story here:   https://www.yahoo.com/parenting/cops-surprising-reaction-to-mom-daughter-123747691597.html   imp

*"Cop's Surprising Reaction to Mom, Daughter Shoplifting at Wal-Mart"

"A small-town Kansas police officer is getting some big props this week for his kind response to a mother-and-daughter Wal-Mart shoplifting team. Though he had no choice but to issue a citation for the attempted theft of $300 worth of items, Roeland Park police officer Mark Engravalle paid, out of his own pocket, for the necessities — diapers, wipes, shoes, and clothes — that the mom of six and her oldest daughter, 15, had attempted to steal.
*
_Engravalle *is a father of two young children, ages 2 and 6, and explained to the local *_*Prairie Village Post** that the state of the family — broke, living out of a car, and without shoes for the five youngest kids — tugged on his heartstrings. “The young kids were barefoot, with their feet all dirty… I know it’s tough for them,” he said. “Obviously she’s going through a tough time. Wal-Mart might see her as a criminal, but I just saw her as a mom who was going through a really difficult time.”

*


----------

